# "Got The Blues"



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Workin' on a special request for blue pens for a Very Special Young Lady..

Still got a few more to go to complete the order.. Felt kinda good getting off my lazy behind last couple of days and snorting up dust.....

(and you can believe that she is ONE SPECIAL YOUNG LADY to jar me loose from this easy chair...but well worth it..)


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Very nice Mate!! Glad to see tou kicken up some dust!!!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Sweet!


----------



## HEMI (Sep 25, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Don't inhale too much, beautiful work as always!!!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks good Jim... as always!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks great. I'm just gonna bet ya have always been a sucker for special young ladies!!!!!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

HydraSports said:


> Looks great. I'm just gonna bet ya have always been a sucker for special young ladies!!!!!!


LOL..You would win that bet, HS...but only these last 80 years...


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Tortuga said:


> LOL..You would win that bet, HS...but only these last 80 years...


LOL, I only been at it fitty sumptin but I'm pretty much a sucker too.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Great job - lookin' good.


----------

